# JSF Datatable erst nach Buttonklick anzeigen



## Ed77 (27. Jul 2009)

Hi. Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte mein t:datatable erst anzeigen nachdem ich diverse Suchkriterien angegeben habe und auf meinen Suchen-Button geklickt habe. Zur Zeit ist auf der Seite eben immer eine leere datatable unter der Selektion sichtbar, was ich unterbinden möchte. 
Wie kann ich das Problem lösen? Eventuell mit a4j:support?


----------



## Grey_M (27. Jul 2009)

Die datatable hat doch ein rendered Attribut.


```
rendered="#{!empty controller.liste}"
```

Sollte dein Problem lösen. Sollte auch mit Ajax funktionieren.


----------



## Ed77 (27. Jul 2009)

Super danke, funktioniert. !empty kannte ich noch nicht.


----------

